# Help on Home Voice & Data Wiring



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

So for my first post on TLF, I'm going to ask a non-lawn question!

I just moved into a new home that doesn't have any data wiring. WiFi is a great invention, but having a reliable hard wiried connection is great too. I'd like to replicate what I had in my old house, which is a centralized telecom center in the basement where all of the voice and data wiring terminated.

I'm comfortable fishing cable through walls, drilling holes in things, cutting and patching drywall. However, I don't know much about what components I may need in the telecom center. Do you know of any good websites that provide some insight into the basics?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Totally agree, there are times nothing beats a hard-wired connection.

I have a Leviton structured media enclosure in my basement. It's where all my coax and cat6 cables terminate. I have the 14x14 enclosure, which is really, really tight. I'd get a bigger one if I had to do it all over again.

Inside the box I have 2 6-port patch panels, and 1 8-port coax splitter. I also have a couple of cheap 8-port gigabit ethernet switches crammed in there on generic mounts. Outside of the SME I have a wall mounted 2U vertical rack. In that rack I have my media server and a 24-port managed ethernet switch. The goal at some point is to migrate away from the cheapy 8-port switches to the 24-port switch, but I haven't gotten there yet.

I can take some pics later tonight if you're interested in seeing it.

Here's what I have:

https://smile.amazon.com/Leviton-47605-14D-Structured-Hinged-14-Inch/dp/B00152F854/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1500483755&sr=8-4

https://smile.amazon.com/Leviton-47605-C5B-Category-Module-Bracket/dp/B000U3DXM4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1500483665&sr=8-5

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009KKE02/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/Leviton-47612-DBK-Plastic-Bracket-White/dp/B0007SN5E8/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1500483907&sr=8-12

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B001YI0V7O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad to see folks using the forum for more than just lawns. I'm sure there are a lot of common interests among this group. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Here are some pics...

SME, with my cable modem, garage door interface and MoCA bridge (for the TiVos) on top:










Inside the SME:










My 2U wall mount vertical rack with my server and (unused) switch:


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, this is great. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the pics and the Amazon links.

I've seen all of these components before in my last house (someone else installed them), but lacked the vocabulary to even know what to search for. This really helps get me started.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Here are some pics...
> 
> SME, with my cable modem, garage door interface and MoCA bridge (for the TiVos) on top:
> 
> ...


Holy awesome. You are clearly not messing around.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm thinking about https://www.handymanhowto.com/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite-soho-network-design/


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> I'm thinking about https://www.handymanhowto.com/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite-soho-network-design/


I use the ubiquiti unifi wifi access point in my home. It's awesome and honestly I wouldn't use anything else for wifi.


----------

